

Natural Quantum Computing, or Do not disturb my quantum circles - jessedhillon
http://dwave.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/do-not-disturb-my-quantum-circles/

======
jessedhillon
I submitted this, mainly because I'm curious if anyone can describe this
distinction in anything more than completely abstract terms?

